# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Cemaat Hukuku!

## bozok

*BELGE NEREDE SAKLANIR*
 


19.04.2011* 23:41*


Henüz iddianame ortada yok.

Daha sonra mahkeme aşaması başlayacak.

Ne kadar zamanda olacak bunlar; arkadaşlarımız ne kadar Silivri zindanında kalacak kimse bilmiyor.

Ama bildiklerimiz var:

Ne mesela?

Efendim Odatv’ye yönelik iddia ne; devletin belgesini bulundurmak vs.
Hani artık bilmeyen kalmadı, şu virüslü e-postayla gönderilen sözde “*belgeler*!”

Hani artık karikatürlere konu olan, esprilere sebep olan siber terör.

Bazıları haklı olarak soruyor: Tamam bunlar virüsle gönderilmiş ama hadi diyelim ki Odatv’de olmuş olsun bu sözde “*belgeler*”; bir haber merkezinde ne tür belgeler olması gerekiyor?

Hiç mi?

Ya da asıl mevzu şu:

Belgeler nerede bulunmalıdır?

Bilgisayarda bulunursa suç! Virüslü olup olmadığına bakılmıyor, direkt cezaevine gönderiliyorsunuz. Peki “*belgeleri*” nerede tutunca suç olmaz?

Nerede biliyor musunuz?

Bavulda!

Belgeler bavula konulunca dokunulmaz oluyor, gerçeğine de bakmıyor savcılar, hakimler. Yeter ki bavulda olsun. Zavallı Ahmet şık, bu gerçeği kavrayamadı, kitabını bavula koysaydı dokunulmaz olurdu. Ama o zaman kitap, kitap olmazdı o ayrı…

Bunun adını koyduk biz: Cemaat Hukuku!


*Odatv.com*

----------

